# Getting a lame floppy recognized by kernel.



## inurneck (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello kind world,
 I have device fdc in my kernel. Upon boot it sees the floppy drive controller but not the device itself. I had tried fd, fd0 in my config as well but it gave me some syntax error, I am running 9 -current. I guess they merged the device options for fd much like they did for "cd" device. How can I go about getting this to be noticed? I don't really need it, I just want it as an option as I have USB disabled for previous interrupt reasons and so my only other option would be to burn a < 1.44 meg file on a cd if I needed to. I would give you a dmesg output but I am currently booted in a kernel without fdc. I already told you what you need to know anyway, The system is a dell poweredge 2400 and it sees the controller but no drive. Thanks.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 24, 2010)

I booted into a new kernel with fdc in the config again here's relevant dmesg output. 
	
	



```
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
```

Is there something else I need to add to get the kernel to see the drive or what else am I missing here? Thanks.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 24, 2010)

Answer (I think.) was in the handbook. I didn't expect to look at these options. Found them with google.


```
device          atapifd                 # ATAPI floppy drives

This is needed along with device ata for ATAPI floppy drives.
```

I think that was my problem. I added it to my kernel and it's compiling i'll let you know.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 24, 2010)

Evidently this did not work either, I also added eisa back to the kernel and it's still not working. if someone knows what I am missing i'd be grateful. I don't really need it, I just got my usbstick working in yet another battle with HAL, I am a little bruised here. Don't need it. I just want it. I'll probably never use it.. Just bothers me it's there and not usable. Jesus christ in tube socks let me find out this is HAL at it again with me.


```
[124]daemon[/]: dmesg | grep fd
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
[125]daemon[/]:
```


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

*I quit life.*


```
[133]daemon[/dev]: hal-device | grep floppy
  pnp.description = 'PC standard floppy disk controller'  (string)
  info.product = 'Enhanced floppy controller'  (string)
[134]daemon[/dev]:
```


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you're fine with just having fdc compiled in. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if FreeBSD shows the available floppies at boot time (and in my VirtualBox machine, FreeBSD fails to initialize the controller for some reason).

You don't need eisa or atapifd for it to run. The floppy controller is a ISA device. atapifd would be for you if your drive is attached via IDE which doesn't apply for standard 1.44M drives.

Is there anything like fd0 in your /dev directory?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

No, there isn't theres just a folder called fd, then inside it there's three folders labeled "0" "1" and "2". They are changing it around I think same with cd its just "cd" in the kernel config now oppose to what did it used to be "cdrom" and something else for scsi cdroms if I remember right. Now it just adds dynamically as you add to the system. cd0, cd1 etc.. Your post was useful, I'll take those ones you mentioned out of the equation again. They put isa in by default now, if I add isa to my config I get a duplicate entry error. I emailed freebsd-current to see what they say i'll keep you posted. But if you have any other suggestions by all means. thanks.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 25, 2010)

You're welcome. I can't check it on my real hardware for you as I don't have a floppy anymore. Well, my board doesn't have a controller anyway. 

Maybe someone with a floppy or from freebsd-current can give you more hints.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 25, 2010)

```
________________________________________ 
/ daemon@HackBox I am my only local user \
| and I cannot be trusted. This is       |
\ generally a very bad thing.            /
 ---------------------------------------- 
   \                     ,        ,
    \                   /(        )`
     \                  \ \___   / |
     \                  /- _  `-/  '
     \                 (/\/ \ \   /\
     \                 / /   | `    \
     \                 O O   ) /    |
    \                  `-^--'`<     '
     .--.             (_.)  _  )   /
    |o_o |             `.___/`    /
    |:_/ |              `-----' /
   //<- \ \----.     __ / __   \
  (|  <- | )---|====O)))==) \) /====
 /'\ <- _/`\---'    `--' `.__,' \
 \___)=(___/            |        |
                          \       /
                    ______( (_  / \______
                  ,'  ,-----'   |        \
                  `--{__________)        \/
[mike@daemon /]$ su
Password:
[121]daemon[/]: dmesg | grep fdc
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
[122]daemon[/]:
```

The kernel just needed a WHADDYADOIN? and a smack across the mouth. I created /boot/device.hints and entered hint.fd.0.at="fdc0" I found it using this thead which is interesting and explains a lot about how the team is developing the new bus. I think I am going to join that list. That was old and archived but still.

http://old.nabble.com/Device-enumeration-td6543888.html


----------

